
JDK 13: The new features coming to Java 13 releasing this month - Garbage
https://www.javaworld.com/article/3341388/jdk-13-the-new-features-coming-to-java-13.html
======
java-man
"One capability proposed for JDK 13 but never added to the official list, the
jpackage tool for packaging self-contained Java applications, has missed the
cut. It is no longer under consideration for JDK 13."

too bad.

